# Ginger mead



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Charlie's Barkshack Gingermead from the NCJHB remains a list-topper after decades. Or brew a sweet to semi-sweet mead 10 14%. In 6 months prepare a ginger tincture, blend to taste, and age an additional year.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! No immediate gratification huh?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Like the song says, you can't hurry love


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I've made a great ginger mead but had to add ginger 3 times to get enough flavor.
Base was shredded and boiled lightly for primary.
Secondary had ginger powder added.
At bottling I added a candied ginger, about 1/4 tsp per bottle.

It won a comp.


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

I made some Ginger mead it was great ,, as far as when to drink ,, thats kind of up to you ,, if it tastes good at the time you are dry ,, save a bottle and to age ,, drink the rest .. mine was gone in about 6 weeks after clearing ,, saved 5 bottles out to age ..


----------

